# good 12 volt fans, not pc



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone know of any low consumption 12 volt fans? Quiet ones. Computer fans are pretty annoying with the high pitch but if someone knows of a good quiet one I'll have a look at it. I wouldn't know a good name for one. Seems there's thousands of names but all basically generic made in china. 
I'm currently using a 12" O2cool which is pretty good but getting old and was not top of the line. We use it like a ceiling fan to blow wood stove heat down towards the floor and across the room. It hangs from the ceiling a couple of feet in front of the stove. 
Another future use would be to pull hot air out of the house in summer. 
The O2cool is a cheap version of this.








This one is Fan-Tastic brand and it's $75 for a 12" fan. Supposed to be well worth it but I'm hoping to find a happy medium for price, performance, power consumption. 
I'm looking at any size or shape as there would be multiple uses.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/519njPvEWhL._SL500_SS500_.jpg


I have a similar to your fan, a O2 10" fan which uses D cell batteries = to 12 volts and has a optional power adapter port. Its for camping. It probably wouldn't last long for continuous use.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Actually I think that's the same one just with updated look. I guess mine IS a 10", not 12". Can't really complain about it for the price. I've had it for 5-6 years. Used it occasionally until a couple of years ago. It's on anytime the wood stove is going these days. I'll probably end up getting a Fan-Tastic version as they have really good reviews. Just hoping someone might know of an alternative. 75 bucks for a little fan is just a lot.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

truckers use to use fans,,,of varing quality,,,before all trucks were make for comfort.

there are "computer" type fans but larger for larger equipment that run on 12 volts, made to run 24/7/years and made to run almost silently.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Much of fan noise is the tip speed. DC motors are rated for certain voltages but are not completely locked in to them. Add a resistive element - Christmas tree bulb, second fan, etc. in series and you can drop the speed enough that the fan becomes quiet. Check to make sure the bushings/bearing has machine oil and verify that it is getting enough flow to keep the motor cool, and you should be good. I have a couple of the O2 fans like yours. One is cooling my computer as I type. The power supply fan pooped out and I put in an undersized one and use the O2 to finish the cooling.


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

Aoto parts stores and stores with an auto dept. sell small 12 volt fans about six inches across for about $15.00. These come with two speed settings and can oscillate if desired. They plug into a standard 12v outlet, but replacing the end is a simple matter. Several years ago, I wired 3 dual purpose batteries in parrallel and hooked one of these fans up to them. After two weeks the fan was still going strong. I didn't check the remaining voltage left in the batteries, so I don't know how much juice was left.

Another possibility is automobile heater fans, aka squirrel cages, or radiatior cooling fans. 

I hope this gives you some ideas.

Peace,
Curtis


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

Surpluscenter.com


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

dirtman said:


> Surpluscenter.com


Oh boy. That place is going to take up hours of my time and some of my money.  Thanks. (DW does not thank you)
Blower seems to be a good search term on that site and they even have small 12 vdc sqirrel fans. Cool


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I use a bilge fan in my greenhouse. http://www.amazon.com/Rule-240-Marine-Blower-4-Inch/dp/B000O8D0IC


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

I have an endless breeze in my camper, like the one posted. I like it, it is quit (for a fan) and moves a good amount of air.


----------

